# Need some edjamacation  on 1960s chrome wire racks



## Andrew Gorman (Apr 30, 2015)

I'm plotting a hot rod bike and have several 1960's chrome wire rear racks to choose from.  Are there any that are more desirable than others?  Sadly, I will probably be chopping one up and adding a Spaceliner rack deck to it- or maybe not.  I have one from a  Murray/Hiawatha with loops for reflectors at the tail end, one Schwinn(?) with 3 of 4 crutch tip reflectors at the back and another with naked rod ends at the stern.  If anyone has any pictures of bikes with these racks, I'd like to see them.  Maybe I'll warm up to them.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## partsguy (May 1, 2015)

If you're asking what '60's Space Race-era racks are more desirable, I would say Murray Astro Flite or Sears Spaceliner DELUXE would be more desired. Of course, I'm speaking in terms of racks that are complete with all of the trim, wiring (if applicable), lenses, and reflectors. Once those are all gone, chop away at whatever you want.

Huffy racks can be chopped, dropped, and channeled anyway you want. Unless it is a springer rack, they're a dime a dozen. I can't speak on Schwinn's though.

There are many other unique racks to pick from besides those built by Huffman, Schwinn, and Murray. Ross, Monark (pre-58), CWC, Evans, and AMF are just a few examples. And they're all pretty cheap.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 3, 2015)

The crutch tip Schwinn racks are the most valuable.


----------



## Nickinator (May 3, 2015)

Adamtinkerer said:


> The crutch tip Schwinn racks are the most valuable.




And the 4 tips ones are more valuable (usually) than the 2 tip ones, and original tips more valuable (if nice) than the repop. 
They do make the non-tippped racks and 4 tip racks racks repop, so wouldn't be a big deal to chop one of those up.
Darcie


----------

